# What has Chevy Done???



## DGS49

With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.

And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.

So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?

Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.

The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.  

I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.


----------



## bluzman61

I wish I could afford one!


----------



## Ringel05

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.


Good for them.


----------



## Tax Man

Corvette smorvette who cares? I happen to love my 2001 F 450 diesel truck.


----------



## Sunni Man

Chevy shot themselves in the foot with the new C8 Corvette platform.

Corvette has always been the classic American style sports car. It had a powerful V8 engine under a long hood that was easy to access for enthusiast owners who liked to work on their cars and modify them for even more power.

Now the Corvette has typical european styling with the engine buried in the rear of the car. Which will be difficult for the average owner to attempt his own maintenance.

In my opinion, the new C8 will prove to be a marketing failure with the loyal Corvette crowd.. ...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Sunni Man said:


> Chevy shot themselves in the foot with the new C8 Corvette platform.
> 
> Corvette has always been the classic American style sports car. It had a powerful V8 engine under a long hood that was easy to access for enthusiast owners who liked to work on their cars and modify them for even more power.
> 
> Now the Corvette has typical european styling with the engine buried in the rear of the car. Which will be difficult for the average owner to attempt his own maintenance.
> 
> In my opinion, the new C8 will prove to be a marketing failure with the loyal Corvette crowd.. ...


/——/ They should offer two models, the mid engine and the traditional front engine for the purists. Both would sell


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Meh....I'd keep my Tundra to haul my Arial Atom.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Tax Man said:


> Corvette smorvette who cares? I happen to love my 2001 F 450 diesel truck.



You have a 450? I dont think I ever seen ( or paid attention to them on the road..


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'll likely buy a C6 at some point. That's basically the last Corvette generation that actually looks like a Corvette. They'll definitely drop in price when the C8 comes out. For now my C4 serves me fine. No way I'd pay what they're asking for the C8. It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer. Same with the C7, it doesn't look like a Corvette anymore either. 

Besides, the speed limit is 55 and 65 on I-95. 35 and 45 on most all other local roads. What good is all of that HP when everybody knows Corvettes are magnets for officer friendly? I prefer to just cruise the winding back roads anyway, I'm not out there trying to race people or to be the first car out of the red light or to pick up gold diggers at Wally World.

And here's the other thing. Everybody always asks how much you paid for it. The real question nobody ever asks is how much is costs to own a Corvette. You're paying three to four times what everyone else is paying for maintenance/parts/repair, etc, for no other reason than the fact that it's a Corvette. And fuel? Pffft. Don't even think about putting cheap gas in it. That's just asking for trouble. I'm paying $3.19 and up per gallon for BP Ultimate non-ethanol 98-100 octane every single fillup.

And they're not even daily drivers. Park it at work 5 days a week and watch how many dings it ends up with from other people banging their doors into it. You're really only driving them on weekends and at best 6-7 months out of the year, if you live anywhere that sees winter weather.


----------



## Frannie

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.


Look the new vetts have not had time to get towed as of yet.  The Camaro was just cancelled, equinoxes are burning oil right out of the showroom, the volt was and is a joke.  99.999 percent of people can not afford or want a vette

Wake up


----------



## Cellblock2429

Frannie said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> Look the new vetts have not had time to get towed as of yet.  The Camaro was just cancelled, equinoxes are burning oil right out of the showroom, the volt was and is a joke.  99.999 percent of people can not afford or want a vette
> 
> Wake up
Click to expand...

/——/ I wouldn’t mind an older Vette to tool around in. I’d have to clear out my garage. But you need to know your stuff, what years to avoid, what reoccurring problem you face and yes, reliably. On Long Island, I’d need to get flat bedded to the only mechanic I trust. Just too much headache.


----------



## Frannie

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> Look the new vetts have not had time to get towed as of yet.  The Camaro was just cancelled, equinoxes are burning oil right out of the showroom, the volt was and is a joke.  99.999 percent of people can not afford or want a vette
> 
> Wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I wouldn’t mind an older Vette to tool around in. I’d have to clear out my garage. But you need to know your stuff, what years to avoid, what reoccurring problem you face and yes, reliably. On Long Island, I’d need to get flat bedded to the only mechanic I trust. Just too much headache.
Click to expand...

I just test drove a c7 it was gorgeous, the only older vetts that interest me are the c3 models.   Changing oil on the new models is a challenge from what I saw


----------



## Vastator

I'll stick with my Raptor...


----------



## Frannie

Vastator said:


> I'll stick with my Raptor...


Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos

I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.

Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking

Brilliant


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Raptor...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
Click to expand...

Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Raptor...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
Click to expand...

The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Raptor...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Raptor...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
Click to expand...

Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my Raptor...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
Click to expand...

I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.


----------



## westwall

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.








I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol enjoy the turbo hoses coming loose, then enjoy replacing the 10000 dollar turbos
> 
> I just test drove a mustang gt and find it comical that a muffler is a 995 dollar extra.
> 
> Lol ford also decided that Americans no longer want cars.  Honda sales spiking
> 
> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
Click to expand...

Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.
Click to expand...

And you need a 25000 dollar computer to diagnose anything


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you need a 25000 dollar computer to diagnose anything
Click to expand...




No, not really.  There are certain maintenance operations that easily accomplished.  You would be surprised what's available for diagnostic purposes


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just for the muffler, or is it an upgraded exhaust system?
> 
> 
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
Click to expand...

Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you need a 25000 dollar computer to diagnose anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.  There are certain maintenance operations that easily accomplished.  You would be surprised what's available for diagnostic purposes
Click to expand...

You are the one who would be surprised.......

With any new BMW the scanner cost 15000 at least and is only sold to BMW dealers so when your bmw throws a basic code you are out of luck.   Not sure how a new car that almost no one has seen ranks but the engine is not even viable from below and there is not even room for a jack


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock gt sounds like a blackhawk helicopter.  The 995 dollar option quiets the car if you so choose.  In a vette the quiet exhaust is standard the dual exhaust does the opposite and opens a baffle allowing for less constraint more volume and 5 more horses.  So in a gt if you do not want to wake your neighbors you need spend another grand.  Ford has the process ass backwards
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
Click to expand...

Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational

Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. If im not mistaken, I believe the Ford GTs in Great Britain have to have the quiet muffler. That might even be for all of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
Click to expand...

Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then ford can't pull this con there.  In the USA ford has determined that all buyers get race car exhaust unless they spend 995 dollars more for a functioning exhaust that will not wake the entire neighborhood.  I have no problem with a performance oriented user paying more for an unconstrained exhaust system in a mustang, however forcing the other 75 to 90 percent to fork over another grand for a functioning muffler should be investigated by the NHTSA as a defect.
> 
> 
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
Click to expand...

What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?

Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......


----------



## 007

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,


Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.

I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque. The clutch in it was very touchy and was either in or out. There wasn't much of any sort of feathering it, which I don't like to do anyway. So, I had to rev the engine up quite a bit to get rolling or risk killing the engine.

If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
Click to expand...

Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
Click to expand...

They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmission problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.

In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and it's fantastic. It's a keeper.


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
Click to expand...

Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
Click to expand...

The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995,
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
Click to expand...

You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know darn well the dealers will jack that price up. No way will you find one for $59,995.00 anywhere. I asked my Chevy dealer if they were even getting a C8 and they said NO. They said you can order one, but they're not getting one otherwise.
> 
> I bought a new 2017 2SS Camaro with the 6 speed manual. Had it for a year and traded it in. It was fun but had quirks I just did not like. For one, the throttle response wasn't there, meaning that you could try to work the throttle to get the engine revved up to move, but it wouldn't respond. It's a fly by wire throttle and it must be programmed to "smooth out" any small burps you make. I killed the engine a couple times trying to get that Camaro rolling because the electronic throttle wouldn't respond the way a mechanical one would, and the 455hp, 6.2 ltr engine doesn't have a lot of low end torque.
> 
> If I bought a new C8 Corvette, and yes, I like to have one, I'd get an automatic trans. In fact, I don't think the C8 is even offered with a manual. Just as well because the automatics are faster than the manuals. Maybe not as fun, but faster. But come to think of it, it might be smart for someone to wait a year of two and let Chevy work the glitches out of the first year of mid engine and buy a later edition
> 
> 
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
Click to expand...

What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"

I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.

11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealers are not in the loop on new vetts, the company sets the price on orders.  Dealers are also giving 2019 models away because so many new buyers ordered the 2020
> 
> 
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
Click to expand...

I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.

Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
Click to expand...

It sounds like you have awful neighbors. Id move out of there if someone taking a hammer to my car was a possibility.


----------



## Pilot1

Ill get a C7 with a manual transmission in a year or so.  I won't drive a performance  car with an automatic, and yes I know they are faster, especially with the dual clutch, modern CPU controlled units.  That's not my goal as I'm not a track guy, nor street racer.


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure didn't give me my new 2019 Chevy Silverado LTZ. I traded in my 2018 Chevy High Country that was having transmissions problems with only 2,900 miles on it, AVOID THE GM 8 SPEED AT ALL COST, and even though the dealer got GM to kick in some extra cash on the deal because of the transmission problems, they still raked me over the coals, but what's new, that's how they make their money. But part of the reason given was my 2018 High Country... WAS THE OLD BODY STYLE.
> 
> In any case, I'm very happy with my new 2019 LTZ. It's a rare Max Trailering Package which has many upgraded, heavy duty parts on it, and I love it. Has the new 10 speed transmission and I love it. It's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
Click to expand...

New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.

You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging... 

11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence


----------



## Erinwltr

Natural Citizen said:


> I'll likely buy a C6 at some point. That's basically the last Corvette generation that actually looks like a Corvette. They'll definitely drop in price when the C8 comes out. For now my C4 serves me fine. No way I'd pay what they're asking for the C8. It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer. Same with the C7, it doesn't look like a Corvette anymore either.
> 
> Besides, the speed limit is 55 and 65 on I-95. 35 and 45 on most all other local roads. What good is all of that HP when everybody knows Corvettes are magnets for officer friendly? I prefer to just cruise the winding back roads anyway, I'm not out there trying to race people or to be the first car out of the red light or to pick up gold diggers at Wally World.
> 
> And here's the other thing. Everybody always asks how much you paid for it. The real question nobody ever asks is how much is costs to own a Corvette. You're paying three to four times what everyone else is paying for maintenance/parts/repair, etc, for no other reason than the fact that it's a Corvette. And fuel? Pffft. Don't even think about putting cheap gas in it. That's just asking for trouble. I'm paying $3.19 and up per gallon for BP Ultimate non-ethanol 98-100 octane every single fillup.
> 
> And they're not even daily drivers. Park it at work 5 days a week and watch how many dings it ends up with from other people banging their doors into it. You're really only driving them on weekends and at best 6-7 months out of the year, if you live anywhere that sees winter weather.


"It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer."  I swear my exact same thought as well when I read about the new mid-engine Vette in MT.


----------



## 007

I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.

I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.


----------



## DGS49

The physical appearance of a mid-engine sports car is unsettling, and it has its drawbacks.  But it was inevitable that GM, when trying to provide a near-world class sports car would go for mid-engine eventually.  It is the optimal design, performance-wise; no question about it.

I have mixed feelings about the mandatory slush box, but there is no question that if you want to sell cars and not cater to the purists, most people shelling out that kind of money want optimum PERFORMANCE and no human can out-drive a DCT.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you have awful neighbors. Id move out of there if someone taking a hammer to my car was a possibility.
Click to expand...

Move in next to me with a blackhawk helicopter and you will meet respect face on kid

The fact is that a woman who just wants a cool car has to pay 995 dollars extra for a working muffler if she buys a mustang.  No matter that she will never ever drag the car, ford suckers people like you every day


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gm still makes pickups?  I haven't noticed
> 
> 
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
Click to expand...

You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......

Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles


----------



## Frannie

Erinwltr said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll likely buy a C6 at some point. That's basically the last Corvette generation that actually looks like a Corvette. They'll definitely drop in price when the C8 comes out. For now my C4 serves me fine. No way I'd pay what they're asking for the C8. It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer. Same with the C7, it doesn't look like a Corvette anymore either.
> 
> Besides, the speed limit is 55 and 65 on I-95. 35 and 45 on most all other local roads. What good is all of that HP when everybody knows Corvettes are magnets for officer friendly? I prefer to just cruise the winding back roads anyway, I'm not out there trying to race people or to be the first car out of the red light or to pick up gold diggers at Wally World.
> 
> And here's the other thing. Everybody always asks how much you paid for it. The real question nobody ever asks is how much is costs to own a Corvette. You're paying three to four times what everyone else is paying for maintenance/parts/repair, etc, for no other reason than the fact that it's a Corvette. And fuel? Pffft. Don't even think about putting cheap gas in it. That's just asking for trouble. I'm paying $3.19 and up per gallon for BP Ultimate non-ethanol 98-100 octane every single fillup.
> 
> And they're not even daily drivers. Park it at work 5 days a week and watch how many dings it ends up with from other people banging their doors into it. You're really only driving them on weekends and at best 6-7 months out of the year, if you live anywhere that sees winter weather.
> 
> 
> 
> "It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer."  I swear my exact same thought as well when I read about the new mid-engine Vette in MT.
Click to expand...

Its Ferrari competition now it's not supposed to look like an old vette


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only truck I'll buy. I think they were getting a little "stale" up to 2018, but the new body style and the 2019's and all the new improvements they made, like massive struts under the hood for front collision protection, they knocked it out of the park. The 6.2 ltr, 420hp engine is a BEAST, and the new 10 speed transmission, that was a design collaboration between FORD and GM, is a great new transmission. I've owned Chevy trucks since 1975.
> 
> 
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
Click to expand...

Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack. 

Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
Click to expand...

I am telling you to go to youtube and search new 10 speed trannie sucks.  Then learn. You are pissed only because you did this and now need to deny that you just bought another lemon.

Search before you spend, not after.

Sorry


----------



## Erinwltr

Frannie said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll likely buy a C6 at some point. That's basically the last Corvette generation that actually looks like a Corvette. They'll definitely drop in price when the C8 comes out. For now my C4 serves me fine. No way I'd pay what they're asking for the C8. It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer. Same with the C7, it doesn't look like a Corvette anymore either.
> 
> Besides, the speed limit is 55 and 65 on I-95. 35 and 45 on most all other local roads. What good is all of that HP when everybody knows Corvettes are magnets for officer friendly? I prefer to just cruise the winding back roads anyway, I'm not out there trying to race people or to be the first car out of the red light or to pick up gold diggers at Wally World.
> 
> And here's the other thing. Everybody always asks how much you paid for it. The real question nobody ever asks is how much is costs to own a Corvette. You're paying three to four times what everyone else is paying for maintenance/parts/repair, etc, for no other reason than the fact that it's a Corvette. And fuel? Pffft. Don't even think about putting cheap gas in it. That's just asking for trouble. I'm paying $3.19 and up per gallon for BP Ultimate non-ethanol 98-100 octane every single fillup.
> 
> And they're not even daily drivers. Park it at work 5 days a week and watch how many dings it ends up with from other people banging their doors into it. You're really only driving them on weekends and at best 6-7 months out of the year, if you live anywhere that sees winter weather.
> 
> 
> 
> "It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer."  I swear my exact same thought as well when I read about the new mid-engine Vette in MT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Ferrari competition now it's not supposed to look like an old vette
Click to expand...

Leave it to you to troll a perfectly innocent thread.  What a jerk.


----------



## Frannie

Erinwltr said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll likely buy a C6 at some point. That's basically the last Corvette generation that actually looks like a Corvette. They'll definitely drop in price when the C8 comes out. For now my C4 serves me fine. No way I'd pay what they're asking for the C8. It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer. Same with the C7, it doesn't look like a Corvette anymore either.
> 
> Besides, the speed limit is 55 and 65 on I-95. 35 and 45 on most all other local roads. What good is all of that HP when everybody knows Corvettes are magnets for officer friendly? I prefer to just cruise the winding back roads anyway, I'm not out there trying to race people or to be the first car out of the red light or to pick up gold diggers at Wally World.
> 
> And here's the other thing. Everybody always asks how much you paid for it. The real question nobody ever asks is how much is costs to own a Corvette. You're paying three to four times what everyone else is paying for maintenance/parts/repair, etc, for no other reason than the fact that it's a Corvette. And fuel? Pffft. Don't even think about putting cheap gas in it. That's just asking for trouble. I'm paying $3.19 and up per gallon for BP Ultimate non-ethanol 98-100 octane every single fillup.
> 
> And they're not even daily drivers. Park it at work 5 days a week and watch how many dings it ends up with from other people banging their doors into it. You're really only driving them on weekends and at best 6-7 months out of the year, if you live anywhere that sees winter weather.
> 
> 
> 
> "It doesn't even look like a Corvette anymore. Looks like a Transformer."  I swear my exact same thought as well when I read about the new mid-engine Vette in MT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Ferrari competition now it's not supposed to look like an old vette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leave it to you to troll a perfectly innocent thread.  What a jerk.
Click to expand...

How many corvettes have you test driven this week?

Me just one vette and 5 stangs. Looking at a 2ss camaro as well.  They ask for my license, do a quick credit check and will let me drive a 200k car if I ask

Have fun pretending

Still undefeated


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you have awful neighbors. Id move out of there if someone taking a hammer to my car was a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move in next to me with a blackhawk helicopter and you will meet respect face on kid
> 
> The fact is that a woman who just wants a cool car has to pay 995 dollars extra for a working muffler if she buys a mustang.  No matter that she will never ever drag the car, ford suckers people like you every day
Click to expand...

Youd have a valid complaint if i brought a helicopter, but not a Mustang GT.


----------



## 007

Frannie said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you to go to youtube and search new 10 speed trannie sucks.  Then learn. You are pissed only because you did this and now need to deny that you just bought another lemon.
> 
> Search before you spend, not after.
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...

And I'm telling you you're full of crap. 

I was probably wrenching before you were even a glimmer in your Daddy's eyes. I'm also a retired Harley Davidson Technician, and I've worked on multi million dollar fighter air craft avionics, and I've got a couple technical degrees, so you aren't going to tell me anything, little miss self proclaimed internet Einstein.

You showed up in this thread to TROLL, and TROLL you have.


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like you have awful neighbors. Id move out of there if someone taking a hammer to my car was a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move in next to me with a blackhawk helicopter and you will meet respect face on kid
> 
> The fact is that a woman who just wants a cool car has to pay 995 dollars extra for a working muffler if she buys a mustang.  No matter that she will never ever drag the car, ford suckers people like you every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youd have a valid complaint if i brought a helicopter, but not a Mustang GT.
Click to expand...

Dude when you wake up the entire neighborhood because ford sells mustang's unmuffled the entire town will be at your throat.  The vettes can all be quieter than any honda


----------



## Frannie

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> 
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am telling you to go to youtube and search new 10 speed trannie sucks.  Then learn. You are pissed only because you did this and now need to deny that you just bought another lemon.
> 
> Search before you spend, not after.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm telling you you're full of crap.
> 
> I was probably wrenching before you were even a glimmer in your Daddy's eyes. I'm also a retired Harley Davidson Technician, and I've worked on multi million dollar fighter air craft avionics, and I've got a couple technical degrees, so you aren't going to tell me anything, little miss self proclaimed internet Einstein.
> 
> You showed up in this thread to TROLL, and TROLL you have.
Click to expand...


Why Are EcoBoost Mustangs Getting Slower? - Motor Trend


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you need a 25000 dollar computer to diagnose anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.  There are certain maintenance operations that easily accomplished.  You would be surprised what's available for diagnostic purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who would be surprised.......
> 
> With any new BMW the scanner cost 15000 at least and is only sold to BMW dealers so when your bmw throws a basic code you are out of luck.   Not sure how a new car that almost no one has seen ranks but the engine is not even viable from below and there is not even room for a jack
Click to expand...






Unlike you, I am a petrol head.  I, and those like me, have these things called "work arounds."

You would be amazed at what you can do when you are competent.


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had had a GT, I would want it to be loud, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
Click to expand...






That would be a very stupid neighbor in any place I ever lived


----------



## westwall

007 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will not find one good review on that trans not connected to the companies or a dealer
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
Click to expand...





Yup frannie is a troll .


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new Vette at the Monterey Classic Races in August and placed an order.  They had a cutaway demonstrator so you could see how they set the engine bay.  The thing will be a breeze to work on.  Lift it, unscrew four or six bolts (I don't remember what they told me) and the entire engine package drops out for maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you need a 25000 dollar computer to diagnose anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not really.  There are certain maintenance operations that easily accomplished.  You would be surprised what's available for diagnostic purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who would be surprised.......
> 
> With any new BMW the scanner cost 15000 at least and is only sold to BMW dealers so when your bmw throws a basic code you are out of luck.   Not sure how a new car that almost no one has seen ranks but the engine is not even viable from below and there is not even room for a jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you, I am a petrol head.  I, and those like me, have these things called "work arounds."
> 
> You would be amazed at what you can do when you are competent.
Click to expand...

The code is locked down, this is why so many get sold as just visiting the dealer is a grand....the fuel mix can not be adjusted without the comp, do tell us how you adjust the computer without computer access?

Petrol head, is that like a dumb britt?

You keep pretending


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe that none of your neighbors have the right to sleep? Or that they do not own hammers
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a very stupid neighbor in any place I ever lived
Click to expand...

Stupid is anyone spending 40 to 50 grand on a car then having to fork over another grand for the muffler that is not included

Wh!aaaaa!aaaaaaas

Pt Barnum was right

There is a sucker born every minute


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean... "not connected to the companies or a dealer?"
> 
> I've seen a few write ups already saying the 10 speed is a huge improvement over the old 8 speed, which was a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
Click to expand...

Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday

Ciao

Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean an independent review.  By the way you are bragging that a brand new truck is great when the motor is not even broken in after saying that your previous truck was krap.
> 
> Type in new 10 speed trans sucks and read the real reviews
> 
> 
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
Click to expand...






Not you.


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New engines have no "break in" period, and I didn't say my previous truck was crap, I said the transmission was.
> 
> You can find some sour apples review about literally anything on the planet. There is always going to be someone bitch, and even for reasons that have nothing to do with what it is they're supposed to be reviewing. I take reviews with a grain of salt, and usually want to base my opinion of something on first hand experience with it, which I have done, and you consider bragging...
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know about Ford & GM’s 10-Speed Transmission | AutoInfluence
> 
> 
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
Click to expand...

Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day

Next


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> 
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
Click to expand...





Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.

You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said your truck was krap  the trannie is part of the truck kid.  Now you are bragging that a brand new truck is great.......
> 
> Lol, repeat 10 years and 100k later when you cant get 1 year and 3000 miles
> 
> 
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
Click to expand...

Mustangs arent for you if youre THAT worried about the sound it makes. I think you need to get an electric car, or something tame, like a Ford Fiesta.


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
Click to expand...

And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, evidently you don't want to have a conversation, you just want to start talking smack.
> 
> Whatever, find someone else to play with then. I don't need to read your crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mustangs arent for you if youre THAT worried about the sound it makes. I think you need to get an electric car, or something tame, like a Ford Fiesta.
Click to expand...

Gave a fiesta to my son in the navy going to give a focus to my other son.  Looked at a mustang for myself even moved money, but the car is a toy for kids who think loud makes the car.  I can get a vette for less than a gt with the options standard on the vette

How is the computer screen and muffler options?

Ford also decided for stupid americans that cars are obsolete

Yea ok if ford says so

Honda, nissan and Toyota are having a party


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup frannie is a troll .
> 
> 
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
Click to expand...







Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.


----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who test drove a c7 vette last Monday
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Lol am I also a russian agent like tulsi gabbard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
Click to expand...

Your actual car.....
I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?


----------



## Natural Citizen

DGS49 said:


> The physical appearance of a mid-engine sports car is unsettling, and it has its drawbacks.  But it was inevitable that GM, when trying to provide a near-world class sports car would go for mid-engine eventually.  It is the optimal design, performance-wise; no question about it.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the mandatory slush box, but there is no question that if you want to sell cars and not cater to the purists, most people shelling out that kind of money want optimum PERFORMANCE and no human can out-drive a DCT.



Looks they messed up on the wheel hp. So, not as powerful as was initially claimed. 

Key parameters were botched, but the C8’s still plenty powerful

Of course, it'll still draw the attention of officer friendly. No doubt about it.


----------



## xband

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
Click to expand...


Some people are car crazy and some people are tool crazy, and I am tool crazy.


----------



## Frannie

xband said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people are car crazy and some people are tool crazy, and I am tool crazy.
Click to expand...

I have three double stacks full


----------



## Natural Citizen

007 said:


> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.



I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally. 

Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.


----------



## Frannie

Natural Citizen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.
Click to expand...

They never had any. As they are all ordered by individuals from the manufacturer.  This keeps the price down for consumers


----------



## xband

Natural Citizen said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.
Click to expand...


Only sissies buy Corvettes.


----------



## Frannie

xband said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only sissies buy Corvettes.
Click to expand...

Only retards buy mustang's that charge extra for the muffler


----------



## xband

Frannie said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only sissies buy Corvettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only retards buy mustang's that charge extra for the muffler
Click to expand...


Macho-men buy Jeep.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Frannie said:


> They never had any. As they are all ordered by individuals from the manufacturer.  This keeps the price down for consumers



That's basically what I said. Just not in so many words.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ah well. The fellers with an appreciation for tinkering with these things know where to go for more leisurely yip yap about em. I'm sure of it.

No doubt the LT2 is impresssive.

Whenever it delivers, don't forget to wave, westwall.


----------



## Frannie

xband said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what they did with the Vette was inevitable. Corvette enthusiasts have been asking when Chevy was going to build a mid engine Vette for decades. They took the front engine as far as they could and it was time.
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye out for one and if I can, I want to drive one. I told my Chevy dealer that if they ever get one in to call me. I'm friends with a couple of the people that work there. If I'm impressed enough, I might see about dealing on one. I owned an old '75 Vette long ago. It had been abused and I got it cheap. I did some fixing on it and had a good time driving it, and sold it for a profit. Would be fun to own a NEW Corvette though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by the dealership a few weeks ago for blades. They're the only ones who have the ones I need that tuck down under the hood. At least locally.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting the breeze with one of the sales reps out in the parking lot. When the C8 came up in discussion he laughed. He said every single one they'll get in is already gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only sissies buy Corvettes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only retards buy mustang's that charge extra for the muffler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Macho-men buy Jeep.
Click to expand...

Why because they are not afraid of breaking down?

Or having their rears blow up

FCA investigates Dodge Demon differential failures at drag strip [Video] - LeftLaneNews


----------



## xband

Natural Citizen said:


> Ah well. The fellers with an appreciation for tinkering with these things know where to go for more leisurely yip yap about em. I'm sure of it.
> 
> No doubt the LT2 is impresssive.
> 
> Whenever it delivers, don't forget to wave, westwall.



What is the sticker price?


----------



## Frannie

Natural Citizen said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They never had any. As they are all ordered by individuals from the manufacturer.  This keeps the price down for consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically what I said. Just not in so many words.
Click to expand...

True but the salesman wants you to believe they are in the loop but have been shut out.   GM did this to prevent price gouging


----------



## Frannie

xband said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. The fellers with an appreciation for tinkering with these things know where to go for more leisurely yip yap about em. I'm sure of it.
> 
> No doubt the LT2 is impresssive.
> 
> Whenever it delivers, don't forget to wave, westwall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the sticker price?
Click to expand...

Check it out at Chevy the build you do is the price paid


----------



## xband

Frannie said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They never had any. As they are all ordered by individuals from the manufacturer.  This keeps the price down for consumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically what I said. Just not in so many words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but the salesman wants you to believe they are in the loop but have been shut out.   GM did this to prevent price gouging
Click to expand...


Find a Vietnam Vet new car salesman and you get a good deal.


----------



## Godboy

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
Click to expand...

Wait, werent you saying you couldnt afford to have a mustang unless it was your daily driver?


----------



## Frannie

Godboy said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, werent you saying you couldnt afford to have a mustang unless it was your daily driver?
Click to expand...

Never said that.  I said most people can not afford a mustang to only drag race it......

I'm buying a 19 vette


----------



## westwall

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
Click to expand...





The car I posted is worth 1.8 million.  In other words more than your entire net worth.  Including your mom's basement.


----------



## westwall

Here are pics of the cutaway.  It has some impressive engineering.

Unlike our resident troll, I can back up what I say I did.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Frannie

westwall said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I did, drove 5 stangs too, the getting calls every day
> 
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.   You're a troll.   Trolls live under bridges,  or in your case your mom's basement.
> 
> You wish you could get a dealership to let you test drive a car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are a child with no credit and a 6 year loan on a kia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, wow  That really hurt.....not.  Unlike you I have posted pictures of my actual car here in the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your actual car.....
> I own 3 cars 3 suvs and a boat, looking at car 4 now, do you give cars away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car I posted is worth 1.8 million.  In other words more than your entire net worth.  Including your mom's basement.
Click to expand...

You must have forgotten my apple orchard

Not to mention the antitrust suit that will be breaking google up into smaller companies

Yum yum yum

Now what was it you were babbling

You phish for info much

Because you just got none

Now for me to own a 1.8 million dollar car would mean I was worth say a quarter billion dollars at least.

Make your payment loser


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DGS49

So getting back to the SUBJECT, I've just watched a few videos on the new Ford Mustang Shelby GT500.  Marvelous car to be sure.

This is clearly the ultimate Mustang, and certainly the ultimate "Pony Car" of the moment.  760HP, 0-60 in 3.3 sec.  Sub 11 second quarter mile.  Not only a straight line "demon," but also fantastic on a road course.  STARTING at $73k.  But with expensive items left off (carbon fiber package: $18k) that anyone buying one will definitely want, buying one is a hundred thousand dollar proposition.

It is also instructive to watch the Jay Leno's Garage video on the new 2020 Corvette convertible.  Many of the features are literally fantastic.   And it appears that the knowledgeable buyer will be able to purchase one of these for Sixty Large.

Again I ask:  Why buy the Mustang?  The Corvette is a SPORTS CAR; the Mustang is a "Sporty car."  Aesthetically there is no comparison... a cool design vs. a work of art.  The interior of the 'Vette is a step into the future; the interior of the GT500 is a Mustang interior.  Nice seats, that's about it.  Performance is pretty much a wash, even though the Mustang has more than 250 more HP(!).  Will the Mustang hold a golf bag? The Corvette will.

In five years the Corvette will be worth more (unless the Mustang bombs and is super rare).

Look, I know there are FORD people out there who will be thrilled to pay the price for this GT500, and wouldn't own a Corvette on simple principle.  But there is no rational reason to pick the Mustang over the 'Vette.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Pre-Production 2020 Chevrolet Corvette C8 Crashes During Michigan's First Snow






''This is the second-known Corvette C8 crash, with the first one taking place near Yosemite National Park in California.''


----------



## DGS49

C8 is the Motor Trend Car of the Year (Also known as "Mt. Coty").

Outperforms the new 911 in every way, at half the price, while demonstrating the best combination of styling and performance in the world, for less than $200K.

Tooooooooo bad it has that primitive OHV, pushrod, 16 valve engine.  No overhead cams, no 4 valves per cylinder.  How sad.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Wide body C8 mod...


----------



## Cellblock2429

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.


/—-/ Speaking of Chevy


----------



## Jarlaxle

Frannie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless its going to be your daily driver, just dont drive it when your neighbors are sleeping, if it bothers you that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up 90 percent of mustang buyers can not afford another car so it is 90 percent a daily driver.  Only perhaps 10 percent use the car for racing and as I said the con artist at ford charge 995 dollars extra for a muffler.  It's so retarded that it took me weeks to figure this out because it is irrational
> 
> Chevrolet charges extra for the racing exhaust as it should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about a muffler? Id tell my neighbors to blow me if they had a problem with my street legal car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you tell your neighbor when he sneaks out at night with a hammer and puts the hammer down on your paint and windshield and the rest of the neighborhood cheers him for doing so?
> 
> Respect is a 2 way street, you give and you get.  A muffler is no more an extra than wipers are.  Fords were designed by con artist salesmen rather than engineers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a very stupid neighbor in any place I ever lived
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid is anyone spending 40 to 50 grand on a car then having to fork over another grand for the muffler that is not included
> 
> Wh!aaaaa!aaaaaaas
> 
> Pt Barnum was right
> 
> There is a sucker born every minute
Click to expand...

The car MUST pass DOT noise requirements with or without the optional muffler.

Are you on some sort of drugs?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Natural Citizen said:


> Wide body C8 mod...


That is hideous.  That looks like someone watched TRON during a 72 hour binge of Red Bull and meth.


----------



## Godboy

Natural Citizen said:


> Wide body C8 mod...


I like wide body kits. I love Liberty Walk wide bodies in particular.


----------



## Godboy




----------



## Godboy




----------



## Godboy




----------



## Shawnee_b

Cool but I'll keep my C5 Anniversary Z06


----------



## Cellblock2429

Shawnee_b said:


> Cool but I'll keep my C5 Anniversary Z06


/—-/ At least it’s looks like a Vett.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Shawnee_b said:


> Cool but I'll keep my C5 Anniversary Z06


/—-/ So, if I wanted a drop top used Vett as a daily driver, what year would be my best choice, reliability, repair and cool wise?


----------



## Pogo

DGS49 said:


> With its gorgeous new C8 Corvette base-priced at $59,995, Chevy/GM has potentially devastated the American sports car market for the foreseeable future.  Recent dyno testing indicates that GM's HP and torque figures are way below the actual numbers which are close to 600 in each case.  0-60 times of 2.8 seconds are real.
> 
> And lest one forget, the styling of this car, both inside and out are exotic-level, with only true cranks finding any fault with ANYTHING about this car.
> 
> So assuming GM can get cars to the showrooms, why would anyone spend $95k on a Porsche Cayman GTS, with its nifty FOUR CYLINDER lump?  Or a Mercedes AMG coupe, or a BMW M-car?  An Audi TT?  Are you kidding?  Jaguar F-Type?  How would you like to be Toyota's Supra Product Manager, trying to sell $60 thousand Supra's these days?
> 
> Ford has been trying to make the case for the past few years that the high-end Mustangs are "sports cars," and pricing them accordingly.  A GT350 for seventy grand?  Even Camaro ZL-1's are instantly obsolete - as are remaining C7's, nice as they are.  Hellcat Redeye's at $75k and up?  Not so fast.
> 
> The resale value on C7's has been even better than Corvette's historically good values. The C8's will likely top even that.  60% of MSRP after five years is a reasonable guess.
> 
> I realize that people buy certain marques not because the cars are "good," but because they want to be see driving them, but for those sports car buyers who think rationally about it, the only real choice between $50 and 100k is a new C8.



Who the fuck needs to go 0-60 in 2.8?


----------



## Shawnee_b

Pogo said:


> Who the fuck needs to go 0-60 in 2.8?



I'm OK with 3.9 actually.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ So, if I wanted a drop top used Vett as a daily driver, what year would be my best choice, reliability, repair and cool wise?



I'd go a C4 or C5 (but love them all). Love my C5, got 46K approx on it, I don't use it daily but wish I did!.

 Couple good books to warm you up are "All Corvettes are red" by James Schiefter (no shit on the shifter And "No time to Cry" by Wilmer Cooksey jr   Both very good. All are red is the story when Vettes almost went away. Took about 6-7 years to do the C5  Very interesting reads.


----------

